# Little cutie- parts avaiable?



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2011)

Just picked up this real little cutie, it's s/n is U13039, if it uses the same list as the 26" bikes it's a '55. 

Wondering if any parts are available for this? Needs the headbadge, and the handle bars look big-? one pedal is missing a block...
I'd like to make it a rider for my nieces.

Haven't seen many of these real little Schwinn's, had one previously but didn't keep it as it was missing a fender. Do you Schwinn folks have these little ones too?

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Dec 20, 2011)

Heres a 20" boys schwinn I just picked up this weekend.  1951 i think.  I love the tiny skip tooth chain ring!  The grips, seat, and pedals were replaced, Im guessing in the 70's.


----------



## okozzy (Dec 20, 2011)

*Worth mentioning*

stem and front fender are on backwards.:eek:




Nickinator said:


> Just picked up this real little cutie, it's s/n is U13039, if it uses the same list as the 26" bikes it's a '55.
> 
> Wondering if any parts are available for this? Needs the headbadge, and the handle bars look big-? one pedal is missing a block...
> I'd like to make it a rider for my nieces.
> ...


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2011)

okozzy said:


> stem and front fender are on backwards.:eek:




Why yes they are!! Hadn't noticed that.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 20, 2011)

hatfulofhollow said:


> Heres a 20" boys schwinn I just picked up this weekend.  1951 i think.  I love the tiny skip tooth chain ring!  The grips, seat, and pedals were replaced, Im guessing in the 70's.
> 
> That is a super cute bike! Love the headbadge.


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2011)

Nickinator said:


> <snip>
> Haven't seen many of these real little Schwinn's, had one previously but didn't keep it as it was missing a fender. Do you Schwinn folks have these little ones too?
> 
> Thx!
> Darcie




That question is still haunting me.....
It all started out all innocent and stuff. Then one led to another, to another, etc. Not to speak for everyone, but yeah I ended up with some. 

I bought a 20" like the 26" Tornado, and then found a 20" mate to my 26" Typhoon, and on we went. I have now amassed a "small collection" (pun intended!) of old Schwinns too. 

They kind of grow on you, perhaps not in size, but definitely in the differences between them. The interesting part is the number of variations of them there are. I have even found a 20" Flying Star to match the 26" model. Eventually, I'll get around to fixing them up a bit. As far as originality, they will not be "restored" in that way. They are mostly pice bikes - bought as a frame/fork, frame only, etc. I'd REALLY go broke trying to find every little part of each of them. It's more of a apprecaition of the frame designs than the bike as a whole. 

The funnier part is that as soon as I got on the little Tornado - now known as "S'nottakrate" - I started laughing, and the same thing happens pretty much every time. (It's probably the thought of seeing someone my size riding it!) The little Typhooon is done similarly now, and so will be a bunch of the rest of them. 
S'notta:




I am planning to use a 20" girls spitfire frame to build a "Town & Country" tricycle for my wife. It should be a sight when done too.

Yup, got some 20's.... Thanks for reading.
REC


----------



## robertc (Dec 21, 2011)

*Spitfire*

Here is my 54 Schwinn Spitfire.  My girlfriend’s father ran into a guy at an auction and for some reason bicycles came up. Willie told him I collect old bikes and he told him to have me stop by sometime. A couple of months later I had the opportunity to stop by his house. He had this one and an early 60’s Western Flyer in the back yard. After seeing they were 20” bikes I told him I was not interested in them. He said make me an offer. I did, $10 bucks I said. He looked and said for both and I said for both. He sat there a minute and said OK. I pulled the trigger as they say on Pickers. It’s waiting for my grand daughter to get a Little bigger now.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 21, 2011)

robertc said:


> He said make me an offer. I did, $10 bucks I said. He looked and said for both and I said for both. He sat there a minute and said OK. I pulled the trigger as they say on Pickers.




Wow, cute AND cheap!


----------



## robertc (Dec 22, 2011)

*Cheap or Free*

When it comes to bikes cheap is good. Free is better. One of my latest acquisitions was a middle weight Schwinn. I came home and found it setting behind my house. A friend who knew I collect bikes was cleaning out a garage for an elderly lady and she told him to throw it away. He did, he threw it my way.  Sweet.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 23, 2011)

robertc said:


> Here is my 54 Schwinn Spitfire.  My girlfriend’s father ran into a guy at an auction and for some reason bicycles came up. Willie told him I collect old bikes and he told him to have me stop by sometime. A couple of months later I had the opportunity to stop by his house. He had this one and an early 60’s Western Flyer in the back yard. After seeing they were 20” bikes I told him I was not interested in them. He said make me an offer. I did, $10 bucks I said. He looked and said for both and I said for both. He sat there a minute and said OK. I pulled the trigger as they say on Pickers. It’s waiting for my grand daughter to get a Little bigger now.




She's a nice looking little Spitfire and will clean up real good. Even for a 20"-er it was a steal of a price! I can see it now with a nice pair of grips with streamers to girly it up even more. 

Dave


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a pair of matching girls and boys 20in monarks, including both mens and womens matching monarks. All I need now for the little ones is 20 inch monark springers if they exist and tanks for them


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 23, 2011)

*Add A Little Bounce To Your Little Bike*



militarymonark said:


> I have a pair of matching girls and boys 20in monarks, including both mens and womens matching monarks. All I need now for the little ones is 20 inch monark springers if they exist and tanks for them




Im sure they did make em, Ive seen em on some firestones and hawthornes,I got some pics of some 20,s with springers,I'll look for em.


----------



## dxmadman (Dec 23, 2011)

*Here ya Go.*



militarymonark said:


> I have a pair of matching girls and boys 20in monarks, including both mens and womens matching monarks. All I need now for the little ones is 20 inch monark springers if they exist and tanks for them




I dont know who's bike this is, It was on ebay for a while and dont know if it ever sold." If this is your bike and your viewing this,just using it for an example and you got one of the badassed bikes i have seen!" Firestone same as Monark, and a advertisement that i think is a 20. I dont know why schwinn ever put springers on early 20 balloon bikes?


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 23, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> I have a pair of matching girls and boys 20in monarks, including both mens and womens matching monarks. All I need now for the little ones is 20 inch monark springers if they exist and tanks for them




OMG wouldn't that be funny if they made little springers?!! Oh wait- they do!! I want one!!
Darcie


----------

